# Stabilizer history



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting how something from 30 years ago can become popular again!


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

With inflation that's $27.78 in 2010 bucks....Price really hasn't changed much from that. I think you can probably get the same stabilizer with better technology for the same price now. Makes me think these archery accessories are worth the price.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They copied b--&&%%r oh wait. They were not around then!... LOL


----------

